# [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN/CLUBS only]



## PL4NBT3CH (12. Februar 2011)

Moin,

hiermit erstelle ich mal einen Sammelthread für TDU2, der ausschließlich zum posten des eigenen Spielernamens/CLUBS gedacht ist.

So kann man sich bei Interesse dann adden und zusammen ein paar Runden drehen 

Dann fange ich mal an 


Spielername : *PL4NB*


lg


*SPIELERNAMEN zum hinzufügen im TDU2:

PL4NB

hirschi94

Horst

SilentSoldierLE

Ker081

Turboloch

007bludi

kochsalzGER*

*Own3r*
*
Logan084*

*Pixyy**

**GriderTornado*

*Reytiros*

*TSchaK*

*g25lucky*

*SchumiGeR*

*Papzt89*

*Phenom*

*Kaspar*
*
TedM*





* 


*


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*

*hirschi94* heiße ich in TDU2


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*

mein name ist Horst


----------



## X-2ELL (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*

Meiner:

SilentSoldierLE


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*

Meiner natürlich Kero81. Leider sind die Server ja im Moment noch Down... Freu mich euch mal im Game zu sehen!


----------



## X-2ELL (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*

würde mich auch freuen, wenn der Server irgendwann mal erreichbar ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*

kann man da ne art clan machen oder? und dann n paar runden drehen? wär mal cool, habe schon mal daran gedacht alle GTI fans zusammenzutrommeln, und dann n megapulk lauter GTIs auf der strasse zu fahren^^

mein ingame name ist "*Turboloch*"


----------



## bludi007 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*

im Spiel: *007bludi*


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Hey Leutz!

Mein Name ist kochsalzGER.

Ja man kann Clubs gründen!
Besteht Interesse daran? Ich würd 50000 für nen Pcghx Club opfern!

Mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*



> Ja man kann Clubs gründen!
> Besteht Interesse daran? Ich würd 50000 für nen Pcghx Club opfern!



Auf jeden Fall! Wäre sehr nett


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Wird heute noch erledigt, allerdings sind die Server schon wieder down...

Mfg


----------



## Pixy (13. Februar 2011)

Meiner ist Pixyy. Mit einem "y" wollte er nicht, deswegen zwei am Ende.

Freue mich schon mal einen von Euch zu treffen. Werde aber leider erst nächste Woche Zeit finden.


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

Ja ein PCGH-Club wäre klasse! 
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall mit dabei!

Wie kann ich denn Leute Adden? Geht das pber TDU-Life? 
Ich blick da nicht durch....


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

glaub über die option TDU freunde oder so


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Also weis jemand wann die Club Funktion wieder Aktiv ist? Ich will jetzt den Club erstellen!


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (14. Februar 2011)

Habe allen eine Einladung geschickt:

*hirschi94

Horst

SilentSoldierLE

Kero81 --- nicht  gefunden

Turboloch

007bludi

kochsalzGER*

*Own3r* --- *nicht gefunden*
*
Logan084*  <<<--- bin ich

*Pixyy** --- nicht gefunden

*Wer macht nu nen Club auf und lädt ein ?

Gruß*
*


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

*GriderTornado* is mein ingamename


----------



## Pixy (14. Februar 2011)

Hans_sein_Franz schrieb:


> Habe allen eine Einladung geschickt:
> 
> 
> *Pixyy** --- nicht gefunden
> ...



Ja Sorry, habe mich zwar schon registriert aber das Spiel noch nicht Online freigeschaltet da es ja sowieso nur sporadisch läuft wegen der Server Ausfälle.

Hole ich aber nach. Also mich bitte nicht von der Liste streichen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

Ich mach nen Club auf! Allerdings sind die Server für die Clubfunktionen noch down...


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2011)

@hans sein franz
ich werde Ker0(eine null)81 geschrieben.
@te könntest du die namen im startpost noch einfügen bitte? wäre übersichtlicher. 

Freu mich in den pcghx club zu kommen. 

P.s. ich hoffe ihr habt alle typen als figur genommen, ich hab die blonde schnecke genommen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

Kero, kero du wirst noch selber zur Frau  hatte die am Anfang aber auch, fand es dann aber irgendwie albern 

Dann setzen wir dich hinten in den Hummer rein und du darfst als "WindowGod" aus dem fenster gucken 

mfg


----------



## X-2ELL (14. Februar 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> @hans sein franz
> P.s. ich hoffe ihr habt alle typen als figur genommen, ich hab die blonde schnecke genommen.



Na dann ^^


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (14. Februar 2011)

Also im ersten Beitrag von mir stehen die Namen schon seit dem ersten Tag @ Kero81...Ich hatte dich im Spiel auch nicht gefunden, da du in deinem Beitrag ein o und keine 0 verwendet hast  Habe dies geändert und *GriderTornado *hinzugefügt.

lg


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2011)

Ups, da hatte ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen. 
Was mir eben beim Spielen aufgefallen ist... Ich hatte Own3r in meiner Freundesliste, jetzt isser wieder weg.  Oooh was freue ich mich wenn die Server anständig laufen.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (14. Februar 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Ich mach nen Club auf! Allerdings sind die Server für die Clubfunktionen noch down...



Jut, sobald der Klub verfügbar ist werde ich dich nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen 

Gruß


----------



## X-2ELL (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe bisher niemanden in meine Freundesliste bekommen...., ich freu mich auch riesig auf den Tag, an denen sie laufen, die Serverlein ^^


----------



## Reytiros (14. Februar 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:
			
		

> Also weis jemand wann die Club Funktion wieder Aktiv ist? Ich will jetzt den Club erstellen!



denke morgen kommt das Update
ingame name: Reytiros


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich! Will endlich gescheit zocken!


----------



## Own3r (14. Februar 2011)

Ja das kann noch dauern...meine Freundesliste ist auch down.


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

wohnt jemand in Luxemburg? Wenn ja dann lade ich euch ein zu meinem (kommenden) Club:

*N*orth
*L*uxemburg
*R*acers


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

So ich bin dann mal weg, erinnert mich morgen an den Klub bitte!

Mfg


----------



## TSchaK (15. Februar 2011)

ich heiße natürlich *TSchaK*


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Februar 2011)

@ PL4NBT3CH

Könntest du mich nochmal adden?

Und die anderen natürlich auch!  . Der Name ist: SilentSoldierLE ..... X-2ELL ging leider nicht.

Ich hatte das mit den Freunden verpeilt! 

Danke!


----------



## Pixy (17. Februar 2011)

Mich bitte auch.

Einfach mal mit Pixy oder mit Pixyy versuchen.

Ich weiss nicht ob man den Name nimmt den man sich bei der Registrierung auf Atari ausgesucht hat oder eben wenn man das Spiel Online freigeschaltet hat oben neu Eingibt.

Ich musste gerade mit entsetzen feststellen, dass ich von ganz vorne Anfangen darf. Na gut ist halt so.

Nachtrag: BITTE NICHT WUNDERN!!! Ich habe an alle die auf der ersten Seite stehen (die Namen die PL4NBT3CH aufgeführt hat) eine Anfrage verschickt, wenn Ihr also eine Anfrage bekommen habt, könnte ich es sein.


----------



## Pixy (17. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie ist mir mein Spielstand nachdem Patchen abgeraucht.

Muss schon wieder von vorne Anfang, irgendwann reichts mal.

Musste somit alle Anfragen erneut rausschicken, da ich keinen mehr von Euch in meiner Liste hatte.

Ich glaube wenn man sich hier anmeldet (sind die Einlogdaten wie im Spiel wenn man Online Spielen möchte), kann man dauerhaft die Freunde behalten.

Ich habe mal von dort aus ein paar Anfragen versendet, hoffe es geht.

Sorry für die Umstände.


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Februar 2011)

g25lucky


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (21. Februar 2011)

Leute... die Clubfunktion lüppt scheinbar  

Wer wollte noch gleich einen Club aufmachen ? Sonst mache ich das wenn sich bis morgen nix ergibt 

Gruß


----------



## Wincenty (21. Februar 2011)

alle die in Luxemburg wohnen oder Luxemburger sind:
NLR ist da!
north Luxemburg Racers
Der klub ist im Nordwesten Ibiza 1


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2011)

Uaaah, bitte nicht NLR, das erinnert mich an NobLorRos und die Erinnerungen würd ich ganz gerne verdrängen!  Ich wäre für einen "PCGHx Club". Btw. konnte eben nicht Online spielen...


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (22. Februar 2011)

So ich habe einen Club für uns gegründet ....

"PCGHx - Club"

Gruß


----------



## bludi007 (22. Februar 2011)

Hans_sein_Franz schrieb:


> So ich habe einen Club für uns gegründet ....
> 
> "PCGHx - Club"
> 
> Gruß




der befindet sich wo?


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (22. Februar 2011)

Ibiza .... schräg links "überm" Casino


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Februar 2011)

Klingt gut! Schau ich heute mal rein


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (22. Februar 2011)

Jau wir sollten schnell wachsen, damit wir den Club "vergrößern" können. Dann können wir mehr Member fassen, Club-Fahrzeuge freischalten etc.

Clubname: PCGHx - Club

Gruß


----------



## Papzt (22. Februar 2011)

Hört sich top an. Da werd ich auch mal vorbei schauen...falls es heut Abend funktioniert


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2011)

ein paar rennen haben wir ja jetzt im Klub gemacht, aber wie erhöhen wir die Klub-XP?
immer noch bei 0...


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (22. Februar 2011)

Klub vs Klub


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2011)

na hoffentlich finden wir andere Klubs die es sich trauen gegen uns zu fahren


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub, ich bestell mir das Spiel heute und trete dann dem Club bei.... 
Wie wärs eigentlich auch noch mit nem ts Server oder so ? 

Greetz

Katamaranoid

Sent from HTC desire HD


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (22. Februar 2011)

Kero81 bietet uns für TDU2 einen TS3 Server 

IP: 178.63.86.139:9988


----------



## red089 (22. Februar 2011)

Hey leute 
  Wie ist das Spiel so? Ich mein 4players gab den Spiel irgendwie 50 % , was ja schon ziemlich mies ist ……
  Ich stellt mir eigentlich so ein Rennen Online Spiel ganz cool vor.
  Wie funktioniert denn das Online Gameplay?


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Februar 2011)

Hey. Ich persönlich finde das Spiel Klasse. Die bewertungen sind immer rellativ, wenn du den ersten Teil mochtest, wirst du auch den mögen. Wenn du dein onlineprofil hast, befährst du die Welt ganz offen und machst ganz normal deine Rennen gegen die ki-Gegner. Im Rennen siehst du dann keine anderen spieler. Wenn du außerhalb von rennen über die Inseln fährst begegnest du recht oft andere Fahrer. Ist schon Klasse. Im Moment wird viel an den Servern gearbeitet, was auch erklärt warum die Server immer mal offline sind. Das ist eine Frage der Zeit. Geduld. Ohne Multiplayer wäre es nicht wirklich reizend. So fetzt das!

Grüße


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn hier schon neue Leute schreiben dann bitte auch den Spielernamen/Club hinterlassen, denn für alles andere was ich hier lese ist der allgemeine Sammelthread da 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rennspiele-sportspiele-und-simulationen/137807-sammelthread-test-drive-unlimited-2-a-32.html#post2726701

lg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Februar 2011)

SchumiGeR

möchte ich den PCGHx - Club


----------



## Papzt (22. Februar 2011)

Papzt89 ist mien Nick
E:....."unsere" Fahne ist ja auch Klasse


----------



## kero81 (22. Februar 2011)

Bin schon drin, jetzt müssen wir ihn nur noch ausbauen damit mehr Leute joinen können. Hab mal 50.000 Dollar gespendet.


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe nur das Clubhaus in der Nähe des Wohnwagens auf der Karte. Wenn ich da hingeh, finde ich den pcgh Club nicht. Aber es hat mir jemand eine Anfrage geschickt. Bin ich nun drin? Mein TDu-life sagt nein. Wie nun?


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (22. Februar 2011)

Hey X-2ELL ... der Club ist zZ leider voll aber ich denke morgen passt es 

Ich hoffe du kannst dich solange noch gedulden.

Gruß


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Februar 2011)

Na klar kein Thema


----------



## Pixy (23. Februar 2011)

Ich werde wohl auch mal spenden, leider reicht dies alleine nicht. Hier im Forum ist beschrieben wie man schnell auf 50Mio kommen kann, natürlich nur für den Club. Ausserdem benötigen wir XP Punkte, heisst wir müssen als Club rennen gegen andere Fahren.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (23. Februar 2011)

Paar Rennen haben wir gestern noch gefahren, und ein Teil meines Vermögens ist auch schon in den Club geflossen. 

Das bekommen wir schon so irgendwie auf die Kette


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

Ich bin getern noch beigetreten und hab ebenfalls 50k gespendet...mehr hat mein Konto leider nicht hergegeben. Ich hoffe, dass ich die Tage nochmal zocken kann und dann wieder Kohle reinkommt


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (23. Februar 2011)

Im Anhang ist zu sehen was noch fehlt... also Jungens, gebt alles 

Edit:
TS3 wäre total super... einfach vorher joinen. Damit lassen sich Matches und Rennen viel besser abstimmen.

Hier nochmal die IP : 178.63.86.139:9988


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2011)

wenn ich den Club denn finden würde könnte ich ja beitreten und ein paar Autos spenden und später auch etwas Geld wenn ich wieder 1 Mio habe


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (23. Februar 2011)

Der Club ist derzeit leider voll mit 8 Mitgliedern... ich hoffe wir haben des Ding schnell ausgebaut. Aber das blöde Matchmacking bei TDU2 bringt mich gerade wieder an nervliche Grenzen ...


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich werde heute auch noch spielen. Wegen TS3, ich muss euch dann zu Mitgliedern machen, damit ihr eigenständig die Kanäle wechseln könnt. Quatscht mich dann einfach mal an.


----------



## Clawhammer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2 [SPIELERNAMEN only]*

*Phenom* heisse ich dort 

mich erkennt man meist an den Lila autos mit Deutscher Flagg edrauf


----------



## X-2ELL (23. Februar 2011)

Ab wann oder ab wieviel kann man denn wieder beitreten?


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

Ab Clubstufe 2 glaube ich.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (23. Februar 2011)

Der Club war eben buggy... es könnte sein das manch einer rausgeflogen ist... neue Einladungen wurden bereits verschickt.

Gruß


----------



## bludi007 (23. Februar 2011)

also kann ich wieder warten....


----------



## TSchaK (23. Februar 2011)

ich bin rausgeflogen aber hab keine neue einladung bekommen


----------



## TSchaK (23. Februar 2011)

jetzt bekam eine Einladung, ich hab angenommen und bin trotzdem nicht wieder im Klub -.-


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (23. Februar 2011)

Das tut mir leid... TDU2 ist was den Club angeht leider noch sehr buggy. Vom Matchmacking ganz zu schweigen aber so wie es aussieht kann der Club in den nächsten Tagen schon vergrößert werden und dann sind wir ja wieder alle "drin"

Gruß


----------



## bludi007 (23. Februar 2011)

TSchaK schrieb:


> jetzt bekam eine Einladung, ich hab angenommen und bin trotzdem nicht wieder im Klub -.-


 
genau wie bei mir.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (23. Februar 2011)

Haben oben nochmal eine Grafik angehangen. Die zZ Club-Mitglieder werden nun verstärkt an Club-XP arbeiten. Das Geld ist quasi schon vorhanden. Wir sind also recht zuversichtlich. Sobald ich morgen von der Arbeit da bin werde ich selber weiter daran arbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2011)

Dito, ich werde morgen, übermorgen und verstärkt am Wochenende am Klub arbeiten. 

Btw. wer ist eigentlich die scharfe Blondiene???  

@Pixy


----------



## Pixy (23. Februar 2011)

Oh Kero, du machst mich immer ganz rallig.


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2011)

Wir haben eine Blondine im Club?


----------



## watercooled (24. Februar 2011)

What?? Seit wann geht der Club!??
Grr ihr habt mir meinen weggenommen 

MfG

BTW: Unser lieber Kero ist die heiße Mietze 

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## X-2ELL (24. Februar 2011)

ach ich komm nicht mal mehr zum zocken.....
Klub klingt (wenn es denn alles geht) nach eine spaßigen Sache.
Kann dann auch jeder von uns seinen finanziellen Nutzen aus dem Club ziehen? Man muss ja auch sehen wo man bleibt, wenn alle Rennen durch sind


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (25. Februar 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch mal spenden, leider reicht dies alleine nicht. Hier im Forum ist beschrieben wie man schnell auf 50Mio kommen kann, natürlich nur für den Club. Ausserdem benötigen wir XP Punkte, heisst wir müssen als Club rennen gegen andere Fahren.



Wo im Forum ist das beschrieben? So eine Aussage hilft den Leuten auch nicht  Ein Link wäre nicht verkehrt ^^


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2011)

Hab nochmal 150.000 an unseren Klub gespendet.  Btw. wo sind denn die ganzen Leute die hier ihre Nicks gepostet haben, irgendwie ist das TS noch nicht überlaufen worden...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Februar 2011)

TS interessiert mich eigenlich grundsätzlich nicht und ehe ich wohl in den Club kann werde ich wohl schon hauptsächlich andere Games zocken

komme im moment bei dem 1. Hawai Pokal ehe nicht durch die 1. Prüfung ... da man da ja unbedingt 1. sein muss um weiter zu kommen (was blödsinn ist)
und das man nur mit bestimmten Wagen eine Chance hat die meisten Rennen überhaupt zu gewinnen mag ich auch nicht

will A3bis A1 mit Ferraris fahren können und siegen

und die Führerschein Prüfungen finde ich auch nicht so toll die sind ja schwerer als die Rennen die dann kommen


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (27. Februar 2011)

Falls heute Nacht wer Zeit hat zum Club-Rennen fahren (falls der Club dann läuft), ich bin da. Morgen gehts auf Nachtschicht 

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Logan, der Klub ist online.  Bin aber ab 22.00Uhr pennen.

@ Gaming_King

Wieso machst Du jetzt eigentlich nen neuen PCGH Klub auf???


----------



## X-2ELL (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe gestern eine Anfrage von einem pcgh-Club bekommen. Ich hoffe das war der eigentliche, bisher bestehende. Sind im Moment 3 leute drin. Ich schätze das ist der neue? Wenn dem so sei, nehm ich mich wieder raus. Ich muss auch mal ins ts kommen. 

Grüße


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (28. Februar 2011)

Nein das ist ein anderer  ... Der erste ursprüngliche ist noch voll. Die letzen Tage konnten wir leider nicht am Klub arbeiten. Die Klub-Server waren leider offline. 

Aber das wird natürlich ungehend nachgeholt 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## kero81 (28. Februar 2011)

Das einzige was ich am Wochenende machen konnte, war dem Klub Geld zu spenden. Wir haben jetzt bissl was über 3.000.000. Fehlen also noch knappe 2.000.000 und 5000XP. Dann können wir weitere acht Member aufnehmen und uns auch zwei Klubfahrzeuge leisten.  

Edit:

Mahlzeit Logan!


----------



## Papzt (28. Februar 2011)

Moin. Ich wollte eigentlich gestern Abend noch etwas spenden....da ich unverhofft zu Geld gekommen bin...hab meine Schwester ca 1,5 Stunden lang die Entertaste drücken lassen an den Einarmigen Banditen 
Aber konnte die Kohlen ja dann nicht mehr im Klub loswerden. Mal sehen wann die nächsten Tage der Klubserver mal wieder online ist


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (28. Februar 2011)

Club ist online und ausgebaut 

Also Jungens, ihr könnt joinen. Wir freuen uns auf euch.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## kero81 (28. Februar 2011)

Da war aber jemand fleißig letzte Nacht!


----------



## X-2ELL (28. Februar 2011)

Ok dann bin ich aus dem anderen wieder raus.

Könnte mir jemand eine Anfrage schicken, sodass ich den Club joinen könnte?
Das wäre sehr aufmerksam!

Danke

X-2ELL


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2011)

Au Sry Kero.
Ich hab nur immer gelesen dass der Club voll wäre, da dachte ich nächste eben nen neuen auf.
Aber das war ein Irrtum, ich werde ihn zumachen und eurem beitreten ;D

Mfg

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2011)

gut bin nun auch dabei habe für den Anfang mal 100.000 gespendet aber Spiele erstmal ohne TS...
wann seit ihr so Online meistens ?


----------



## Kaspar (1. März 2011)

Kaspar heiß ich ingame 
club mäßig mal sehen ...


----------



## X-2ELL (1. März 2011)

Hi Männers,

nochmal zum Thema Club, ich habe noch keine Anfrage bekommen,
ich wollte nur noch mal nachfragen (ingame:SilentSoldierLE).
Diesbezüglich hat mich PL4NB angeschrieben, dass er auch noch eine Anfrage bräuchte.

Grüße

X-2ELL


----------



## kero81 (1. März 2011)

Online bin ich meistens so ab sechs, kommt aber an manchen Tagen vor das ich nicht die Zeit zum Spielen habe da ich ja noch den PC für meine Schwester am machen bin.  

Btw. Kaspar möchte ich weder auf meinem TS sehen noch möchte ich ihn im Klub haben. Dazu habe ich mit diesem User zu viele Negative Erfahrungen gehabt. Sorry, ich sags lieber direkt und bin ehrlich...


----------



## X-2ELL (1. März 2011)

> Online bin ich meistens so ab sechs, kommt aber an manchen Tagen vor das ich nicht die Zeit zum Spielen habe da ich ja noch den PC für meine Schwester am machen bin.



absolut kein Thema kero , das Projekt ist Ausrede genug, geile Sache!


----------



## Kaspar (1. März 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Btw. Kaspar möchte ich weder auf meinem TS sehen noch möchte ich ihn im Klub haben. Dazu habe ich mit diesem User zu viele Negative Erfahrungen gehabt. Sorry, ich sags lieber direkt und bin ehrlich...



Kero was ist eig dein problem ich kann dich eig echt gut leiden aber ich habe dir damals ne pn geschrieben um das thema zu klären und du hast nicht mal geantwortet!

Sorry wegen offtopic


----------



## Gnome (1. März 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Online bin ich meistens so ab sechs, kommt aber an manchen Tagen vor das ich nicht die Zeit zum Spielen habe da ich ja noch den PC für meine Schwester am machen bin.
> 
> Btw. Kaspar möchte ich weder auf meinem TS sehen noch möchte ich ihn im Klub haben. Dazu habe ich mit diesem User zu viele Negative Erfahrungen gehabt. Sorry, ich sags lieber direkt und bin ehrlich...


 

Langsam übertreibst du echt ein wenig, Kero. Ich dachte du wärst Erwachsen und hättest ne gewisse Reife, aber sowas find ich ehrlich gesagt total peinlich, Kero. Kaspar hat dir und niemandem hier etwas getan. Zudem soll man auch mal Verzeihen können!


----------



## watercooled (2. März 2011)

Ist ja Ok wenn man jemanden nicht leiden kann, aber ihn hier öffentlich an den Pranger zu stellen ist auch nicht gerade toll...

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (2. März 2011)

Bin nur ehrlich... Die Gründe für meine Entscheidung (warum ich ihm auch nicht geantwortet habe) tuen hier nichts zur Sache (sonst würde ich ihn an den Pranger stellen). Falls es von Interesse ist, kanns ichs auch gerne Posten, ich bin Erwachsen genug um meine Meinung öffentlich zu vertreten. Das sollte euch eigentlich lieber sein als das ich hinterm Rücken über jemanden rede. Naja, manche Menschen vertragen halt keine Wahrheit.


----------



## Gnome (3. März 2011)

Seit wann hast du das Recht zu bestimmen, wer in den Club kommt und wer nicht? Wurdest du irgendwie heimlich zum Clubchef ernannt? Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Wenn Kaspar in den Club möchte, kann er doch akzeptiert werden. Wenn du ein Problem mit ihm hast, klär das bitte per PN mit ihm und nicht hier im Forum. Das interessiert um ehrlich zu sein hier keinen. Und jemanden einfach so derartig runterzumachen, ist ebenfalls keine feine Tour. Damit schafft man sich im Leben nur Feinde, auch wenn man nur gegen einen etwas hat. Andere kriegen das mit und zeigen Schlussendlich mit dem nackten Finger auf dich. Am Ende bist du derjenige, der geschädigt wird. So schießt man sich im Endeffekt eher ein Eigentor. So viel dazu. 

Zudem: Warum machst du jetzt nen Aufstand? Du brauchst ihm doch ingame einfach nicht begegnen. Ist das so schlimm, wenn dein "Erzfeind" dazu kommt? Sorry, aber ich find das nur zum lachen, weil die Art lächerlich, Kindgerecht und affig zugleich ist. Bedenke: Es ist doch nur ein Spiel!


----------



## kero81 (3. März 2011)

Mir Feinde machen??? Erzfeind???  Ohjeh, Gnome dreht auf.  Btw. wo mache ich ihn "runter" ? Hab doch nur gesagt das ich ihn nicht im TS und Klub sehen möchte. Und das Du immer zu allem Pi Pa Po deinen Senf dazu geben musst und dich als Gutmensch zeigen musst, das finde ich ziemlich lächerlich und zum lachen. Du laberst hier groß was von "Warum machst du jetzt nen Aufstand? Du brauchst ihm doch ingame einfach nicht begegnen. Ist das so schlimm, wenn dein "Erzfeind" dazu kommt?" aber kannst es selbst nicht lassen deine Meinung zu Posten! Hättest es ja auch einfach Irgnorieren können und nichts schreiben. Mach dir einfach mal Gedanken, meine Meinung darf ich in Schrift und Wort vertreten mein lieber. 

P.s. Ich mach garkeinen Aufstand, ich atme locker durch die Hose. 

Ahjo,



Gnome schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich find das nur zum lachen, weil die Art lächerlich, Kindgerecht und affig zugleich ist.



sowas würde ich jetzt als runtermachen bezeichnen. Aber der Gnome darf das oder wie? o.O


----------



## Gnome (3. März 2011)

Wenn du meinst. Für mich ist das Thema hier eh gegessen, weil mir das einfach zu lächerlich wird. Sorry, ich hab mehr von dir erwartet, ganz ehrlich. Dem äußeren nach: 30 Jahre alt, Verhalten nach: 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## kero81 (3. März 2011)

Bei dir genau umgekehrt...  Naja, wenigstens kehrt dann jetzt wieder Ruhe hier ein.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (4. März 2011)

Sowas gehört hier nicht hin. Sollten weitere Differenzen zu klären sein, bitte ich das per pn zu klären.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. März 2011)

ohne TS habe ich eben gesehen geht es scheinbar nicht und selbst wenn alle on sind sehe ich die nicht immer im Clubhaus... oder auf der Karte

werde demnächst mal dann doch TS installieren... um ein paar Club Rennen zu fahren

funktioneren die Club Server eigenlich denn eben bevor ich zurück ins Casiono bin hat das Game Angezeigt die sind down...


und wenn mich jemand mal zu einem Rennen einlädt (schon 2 mal) steht da immer Rennen nicht mehr verfügbar

oder er zeigt an TDU2 Server nicht verfügbar


----------



## kero81 (4. März 2011)

Hab gerade das Spiel gestartet und es wurde ein 23,85 Mb großer Patch geladen.  Bin mal gespannt was sich verbessert/schlimmert hat.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. März 2011)

vor dem Patch war ich Online jetzt nach dem Patchen komme ich nicht mehr Online ... voller Erfolg der Patch und die Anzeige am Anfang mal Grün mal Gelb ohne das ich zwischendurch was am PC geändert hätte

PS einen eigenen Club Chatchannel gibts im Game auch nicht oder ?


----------



## kero81 (5. März 2011)

Huch, nun werden wir aber überschüttet mit Patches. Bei mir werden gerade 14,11Mb geladen.


----------



## Pixy (5. März 2011)

Alle reden vom neuen Patch und bei mir aktualisiert der Luncher nix.


Nachtrag: Anscheinend wurde wieder zurückgepatcht, da es zu massiven Problemen kam.


----------



## bludi007 (5. März 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hab gerade das Spiel gestartet und es wurde ein 23,85 Mb großer Patch geladen.  Bin mal gespannt was sich verbessert/schlimmert hat.


 
was hast jetz für ne version? build 6?
bei mir zeigts nix mit patch an.
habs gerade eben das 1. mal seit gestern 19:00 Uhr wieder gestartet.


----------



## X-2ELL (6. März 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mal wissen wer Phenom ist. Mich verwundert es, wie man mit Level 4 einen Veyron + 1 Million haben kann. Entweder wird das bei mir falsch angezeigt / er fährt wie ein irrer und hat das mit den ersten 4 Level geschafft soviel geld zu machen oder irgendwas passt da  nicht.

Ich hoffe ich liege nicht flasch.

Gruß

X-2ELL


----------



## bludi007 (7. März 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen wer Phenom ist. Mich verwundert es, wie man mit Level 4 einen Veyron + 1 Million haben kann. Entweder wird das bei mir falsch angezeigt / er fährt wie ein irrer und hat das mit den ersten 4 Level geschafft soviel geld zu machen oder irgendwas passt da  nicht.
> 
> ...


 
glaub du irrst.

Es gibt ja ein Casino wo man Geld vermehren kann. (müsste ja schon ab Level 1 verfügbar sein, ansonsten verbessert mich)
Dessweiteren dachte ich, man kann seine Avatar / Person Angaben bearbeiten.


----------



## X-2ELL (7. März 2011)

Das ich irre, ist schon gut möglich. Das bezweifle ich nicht .

Interessiert mich einfach, wie er es gemacht hat.

Ein paar Millionen aus dem Casino zu fischen, ist auch nicht schnell gemacht (habe das Casino-DLC).

Einfach reine Interesse.

Grüße


----------



## kero81 (7. März 2011)

Nenene... Phenom hat sich den DLC gekauft. Daher der Veyron! Vor ein paar Tagen ist sein Savegame abgeraucht und er musste von neuem anfangen, daher nur Lv. 4 ...


----------



## X-2ELL (7. März 2011)

Achsoooo, also hat man die geladenen DLC´s gleich und muss sie nicht erst ingame kaufen? Fett.
Ne sorry, war einfach nur verwundert .


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. März 2011)

nein man muss die erst kaufen

aber im Casion war es mal leichter Geld zu machen bzw. es zu verdoppeln


----------



## Clawhammer (7. März 2011)

Heyho ich bin der besagte "Phenom" wie Kero81 schon sagte ist mir vorgestern mein Savegame durch nen Bluescreen gecrashed -.- dabei war ich schon level 40 =/ 

ich hab die ersten 4 A rénnen gemacht und bin ins Casino gegangen ob mans glaubt oder nicht... das mit der Million war "leider^^" nen server fehler nach dem ich mir den bugatti geholt hatte hatte ich nur noch 50k -.-


----------



## X-2ELL (7. März 2011)

Kein Ding, ich glaub dir das auch .

Es war nur verwirrend, mehr nicht.

Ich wollte das nicht als Anschuldigung darstellen.

Grüße in den Abend


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (8. März 2011)

So Jungens ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Donnerstag und Freitag bin ich wohl tagsüber mal wieder ne Runde zocken, ich hoffe ich finde dann wen zum Club-Rennen fahren. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

Hört sich gut an. Donnerstag ab 16 und Freitag ab 15 Uhr bin ich auch unterwegs. Vllt sieht man sich ja.
Btw Glückwunsch Kero  ab heut gehts bergab


----------



## david430 (22. März 2011)

hey,
ich habs mir jetzt auch gekauft. könnt mich hinzufügen: david430

hab aber en paar fragen, sind bei euerm lenkrad das force feed back auch so "körnig". da sind gar keine abstufungen drinnen. zudem krieg ich das mit der lenkradeinstellung nicht hin, mit dem ganzen todpunkt etc. könnt ihr vielleicht mal eure lenkradeinstellungen posten, als screen oder so?


----------



## Clawhammer (25. März 2011)

Heyho,

unser Club PCGHx sucht Aktuell noch 2 Aktive Fahrer,

was solltest du mit bringen?



     Fahren können (logisch was)
     minimum ein globales level 35 haben
     Aktivität so wir Teamgeist zeigen
     Ein Teamspeak 3 auf dem Rechner haben (zuhören geht immer)
 
was Wir bieten?



     Club Stufe 2
     rund 38000 XP
     Gute Laune im TS-3
     Regelmäßige Club-Rennen
     Platz 20 unter den Deutschen Club
     Platz 165 (Globale Clubwertung)
 
Du willst auch einer von uns werden? Dann melde Ingame bei Logan84; kero81, Pixy oder meinerwenigkeit Phenom. Natürlich könnt Ihr auch hier im Fred oder PN euch melden...

Auf Auf!! Nur noch 2 Plätze


----------



## david430 (25. März 2011)

wo kann man seinen level nachsehen? 

EDIT: habs gefunden^^ bin aber erst level 11  habs erst seit 2 tagen...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

Hmm, da ich TDU 2 jetzt auch hab...
Mein Name ist im Spiel der gleiche wie hier.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Mai 2011)

mein Platz wird wieder frei ... falls ich überhaupt noch drin bin: ... mag das Spiel einfach nicht ... gibt mir nicht das feeling von Teil 1 und hat immer noch keinen wirklich guten Multiplayer Modus


----------



## khepp242 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin als "Stan242" unterwegs, derzeit im SLS.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

@ ghosti lass doch ma ne runde drehen >


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Mai 2011)

Bin die Woche eher beschäftigt, außerdem brauch ich jetzt mal ein Wheel, kannst mich ja mal adden.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

jo mach ich mitn Controller lässt sich das auch gut fahren


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2012)

Spielt irgendwer hier noch TDU2? Ich hab es heute mal wieder installiert. Existiert der Club noch?


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Januar 2012)

*Steffen0278*

Bin aber leider nur selten online


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2012)

ich spiels zur zeit wieder regelmäßig, fast jeden tag bin ich mal drin, und ab februar gibts ja wieder neue kärren und moppeds (wenns bis dahin fertig is) 
Den club gibts scheinbar nich mehr...
Wer bist du nochmal in TDU2?


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiels zur zeit wieder regelmäßig, fast jeden tag bin ich mal drin, und ab februar gibts ja wieder neue kärren und moppeds (wenns bis dahin fertig is)
> Den club gibts scheinbar nich mehr...
> Wer bist du nochmal in TDU2?



kochsalzGER

Wir können ja nen neuen Gründen wenn sich ein paar Leute finden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2012)

jo ich wär dabei  Is halt recht schwierig aktive leute zu finden, und ogne diese bringt ein club halt net viel. Ich will endlich mal den Enzo FXX fahren ^^


----------



## bludi007 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich spiels noch ab und zu.


----------



## watercooled (11. Januar 2012)

Die Autos fahren sich dort doch eh alle gleich...


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (9. April 2013)

Es ist zwar lange nichts geschrieben worden, aber ein paar freunde und ich fahren/pokern immernoch ^^


----------

